# eidselva(fluss)



## ringer-le

wer kann mir mehr zu diesem fluss sagen?
wo sind die besten angelgebiete ?
ich will mit wurm bzw. blinker angeln aber angle ich da mit wurm auf grund (auf lachs und forelle) oder wie macht man das da?

brauche dringend hilfe hab nur noch 2,5 wochen ,lg eric

und vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

Ich denke mal diese Seite kennst Du schon:
http://www.eidselva.no/
Da steht zumindest schon einiges geschrieben.
Sonst morgen mehr. Ich war vergangenes Jahr am Eidsvatnet. Das ist aber ein kleines Stück weiter nördlich und hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Fluß zu tun. Forellen habe ich trotzdem gefangen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ringer-le

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

ja die seite kenn ich schon *g*

freu mich schon auf deine nachricht bin sehr gespannt,übrigens wenn mann auf wurm angelt im fluss auf lachs oder forelle macht mann das dan auf grund???


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

Ich habe auf Bachforellen in Norwegen stets mit kleinen Spinnern der Größe 1 bis 2 und kleinen schlanken Blinkern geangelt. Relativ flott geführt, mit kurzen Spinnstops haben sie die Fische zum Biss verleitet. Gute Farben waren silber, bronze aber auch pink oder gelb/schwarz.
Ich habe auch Leute mit Wurm angeln sehen, aber nicht, dass sie auch was gefangen hätten. Möglich ist dies auf Forellen aber sicher. Wenn mit Wurm geangelt wurde, dann stets mit Posenmontage. Auf Grund wird sicher schwierig sein, da ja in den Flußbetten oft Steinpackungen liegen, wo sich Köder oder Blei aufhängen. Mehr kann ich Dir dazu auch nicht sagen. 
Vom Lachs glaubt man, dass er während der Laichaufstiegs eigentlich nicht frißt und daher sollte er wohl mit Wurm schwerer zu fangen sein. Kunstköder und Fliege lösen da bei ihm schon eher einen Beißreflex oder Neugierde aus, bzw. versucht er den "Eindringling" zu verbeißen.
Gute Stellen, sind vor und hinter Stromschnellen, Wehre, tiefe Gumpen, seeenartige Verbreiterungen im Flußbett, überhängende Bäume und Büsche, Kehren usw. Überall da wo ein wenig Struktur eben den sonst eintönigen Verlauf des gewässers unterbricht.
Je nach Gewässerbreite kann eine Wathose von Vorteil sein, so es denn erlaubt ist, dass Gewässer zu bewaten. 

Wäre schön, wenn Du mal später berichten würdest, wie es Dir in Norwegen ergangen ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## zwilling

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

Hallo ringer-le
Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Und um auf Nummer
Sicher zu gehen nahm ich reichlich Plunder mit. Spinner
(lieber eine Nummer größer) und auch Wurm brachten viele
Bachforellen. Der absolute Topköder war jedoch die
Bienenmade. Es gab Ihrer nicht viele , welche die erste 
Absinkphase überstanden.
MfG zwilling


----------



## ringer-le

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

zwilling 	 		*AW: eidselva(fluss)*
 		Hallo ringer-le
Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Und um auf Nummer
Sicher zu gehen nahm ich reichlich Plunder mit. Spinner
(lieber eine Nummer größer) und auch Wurm brachten viele
Bachforellen. Der absolute Topköder war jedoch die
Bienenmade. Es gab Ihrer nicht viele , welche die erste 
Absinkphase überstanden.
MfG zwilling




was meinst du mit plunder? und das wurmangeln haste mit pose gemacht?(treiben lassen?)oder wie haste das gemacht?
wo bekomm ich die bienenmade den her?und haste da stippharken benutzt?wo warst du denn da angeln ,in meiner nähe?

ist eigendlich die zeit für lachs und forelle günstig oder eher nicht so?

vielen dank auch dir noch mal tomasz ich sag dir dann bescheid wenn ich wieder da bin.

lg eric


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*



ringer-le schrieb:


> zwilling 	 		*AW: eidselva(fluss)*
> Hallo ringer-le
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Und um auf Nummer
> Sicher zu gehen nahm ich reichlich Plunder mit. Spinner
> (lieber eine Nummer größer) und auch Wurm brachten viele
> Bachforellen. Der absolute Topköder war jedoch die
> Bienenmade. Es gab Ihrer nicht viele , welche die erste
> Absinkphase überstanden.
> MfG zwilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was meinst du mit plunder? und das wurmangeln haste mit pose gemacht?(treiben lassen?)oder wie haste das gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> wo bekomm ich die bienenmade den her?und haste da stippharken benutzt?wo warst du denn da angeln ,in meiner nähe?
> 
> ist eigendlich die zeit für lachs und forelle günstig oder eher nicht so?
> 
> vielen dank auch dir noch mal tomasz ich sag dir dann bescheid wenn ich wieder da bin.
> 
> lg eric




Hallo ringer-le,

geh´mal bitte auf mein Profil, da ist in irgendeinem Urlaubsbericht (Otra) von mir was über Wurmangeln im Fluß beschrieben. Sollte es auf Lachs gehen, denk´an den roten Wollfaden. Statt Blei kannst Du auch Radmuttern, etc. verwenden. Schont das Gewässer.

Kurze Montageanleitung:

Dreiwegewirbel, 1-2 m Vorfach, ca. 50 cm DÜNNERE Schnur als Verbindung zum Gewicht. Gewicht so wählen, dass der Köder langsam über mögliche Stellplätze treibt.

Bisse von Smolts erkennst Du relativ gut, Du solltest dann den Köder versuchen wegzuziehen.

Solltest Du eine Pose, o. ä. sehen wollen. Google mal ein bißchen und gebe Droppen, Lachs, Wurm ein.


----------



## ringer-le

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

für was der rote wollfaden?


----------



## ringer-le

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

wegen der fiskeravgift  da steht familienkarte wir fahren ja zu 4  meine velobte und ich und 2 aleinstehende gilt da eine familienkarte für uns alle? oder müssen die beiden anderen jeweils eine einzelkarte nehmen???


----------



## Snake77

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

@ringer-le

Was ist aus deinem Urlaub geworden? Hast du was gefangen?

Erzähl mal bisschen... wollte nämlich nächstes Jahr wieder to Norge auf Salmoniden.

EDIT: na toll ... 
 						 							 								Letzte Aktivität: 21.08.2011 23:23


----------



## erbse003

*AW: eidselva(fluss)*

Hey, an der Ecke war ich vor 2 Jahren auch!! Und auf Bach-Seeforellen und Saiblinge zu angeln mach ich dort am Liebsten mit Wurm und Pose. mit Blech oder Wobblern hab ich da noch nie was gefangen (am See).


----------

